
Ask HN: What are your arguments in favor of end-to-end encryption? - rahuldottech
Also, how do you respond when someone brings up concerns of E2EE platforms being used for child sexual abuse imagery or terrorism?<p>Keep in mind that these arguments have to be made to laypersons, who don&#x27;t usually have a lot of technical knowledge.
======
sarcasmatwork
My first argument, is: Fourth Amendment of the U.S. Constitution.

This may help explain some reasons:
[https://www.amnestyusa.org/reports/encryption-a-matter-of-
hu...](https://www.amnestyusa.org/reports/encryption-a-matter-of-human-
rights/)

"Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary
Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety." \-- Benjamin Franklin

------
probinso
You cannot defend what you cannot precisely define and threat model. Non-
secure platforms cannot be defended nor threat modeled. If you send a
military/intelligence critical message to someone then you need E2E
encryption. In order to asses correctness you need more people to buy in than
those only backing military applications. This is found in technologies like
TOR which wouldn't be effective it couldn't be used by non-military agents. If
there is no need to include the greater community, than there is no pressure
on sponsored developers to pursue mathematical correctness.

------
znpy
The very same way I argument against massive surveillance: my country was
founded like many other countries by people who rebelled against the
oppressor, organised in secret and acted by means of force.

Without those people, I wouldn't be a free citizen today.

Massive surveillance can neutralise every possibility of fighting against
oppression and defend liberty.

While I acknowledge that there are bad actors that abuse this freedom, I think
it's still worth it.

------
0x54MUR41
Double submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21156664](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21156664)
(3 hours ago with 71 points when this comment is posted).

------
Porthos9K
I tell them I don't care. If they bring up terrorism or child porn, they
aren't going to respond to facts. They've already been terrorized into
believing that the existing surveillance regime is justified.

------
auslegung
You’re being watched, monitored, studied, exploited already.

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tabVaoeNtdk](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tabVaoeNtdk)

That’s why.

